# pellets = πελέτες, συσσωματώματα βιομάζας



## Earion (Aug 29, 2011)

Πώς λέγονται ελληνικά τα pellets του εμπορίου;

Συσσωματώματα βιομάζας, όπως βλέπω στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια;







Υπάρχει κάτι πιο άμεσο, για εμπορική χρήση (ας πούμε, ροκανιδόσφαιρα, ξυλοφάσουλα;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πας γυρεύοντας. _Πέλετ_, βέβαια... Ενίοτε και _πέλετς_. Κυρίως (αυτοί είναι με την αντιστρεψιμότητα): _πέλλετς_.


----------



## Earion (Aug 29, 2011)

Με το ανικανοποίητο θα μείνω. Αυτό που με αποστομώνει όμως δεν είναι η πανταχού παρουσία της απευθείας μεταφοράς από τα αγγλικά, αλλά το γεγονός ότι γέννησε κιόλας το νέο υβρίδιο: πελετομηχανή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Άρα σωστό είναι να πάμε κατευθείαν στον εξελληνισμένο τύπο: *πελέτες*.

(Κοίταξα μήπως έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί τα _φυσίγγια_, που θυμίζουν το σχήμα, αλλά δεν...)


Βίοι παράλληλοι: παλέτες, παλεταριστικά, παλετοποίηση...
briquette = μπρικέτα (αλλά και _μπριγκέτα_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Μια χαρά μου φαίνονται οι πελέτες...


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Πελάτες μου! Welcome.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Παραμένουν διαθέσιμα: πελίτης/πελίτα/πελίτο και πελούτης/πελούτα/πελούτο


----------



## Earion (Aug 29, 2011)

Ωραιότατες οι πελέτες. Ας τροποποιηθεί και ο τίτλος.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

Earion said:


> Πώς λέγονται ελληνικά τα pellets του εμπορίου;
> [...]
> Υπάρχει κάτι πιο άμεσο, για εμπορική χρήση (ας πούμε, ροκανιδόσφαιρα, ξυλοφάσουλα; )


 
Εδώ τα άκουσα _ξυλομπομπόλια_ (μπομπόλια λένε στη Θεσσαλία μεταξύ άλλων και τους σφαιροειδείς καρπούς, όπως τα φασόλια χάντρες π.χ.), αλλά με τη σημασία που έχει πάρει η λέξη μπομπόλια, δεν νομίζω να θεωρηθεί κατάλληλο για εμπορική χρήση.

Και οι έμποροι πελετών, πελεταστές; :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Aug 29, 2011)

Εύγε Δαεμάνε, ακριβώς μια τέτοια λέξη αναζητούσα, και η παρέμβασή σου μας οδηγεί σε πολύ ενδιαφέροντα μονοπάτια.
Στο άρθρο του slang.gr ο τύπος το έψαξε με πολύ ζήλο το θέμα και φαίνεται πως η κυριολεκτική σημασία της λέξης *μπομπόλια *είναι αυτή:

3. Παράλληλες κυριολεκτικές σημασίες που εντοπίστηκαν στο ίντερνετ παραπέμπουν σε σαλιγκάρια (ξηράς και θαλάσσια), μπαλάκια γενικώς, βρασμένο καλαμπόκι (μάλλον ενν. οι κόκκοι αυτού), μικρά κομματάκια φελιζόλ σε λούτρινα ζωάκια, οι κόκκοι σταριού στα κόλλυβα, οι κόκκοι του χοντροκομμένου αλατιού, οι οποιοιδήποτε σπόροι.​
Εντοπίζει μάλιστα τη λέξη σε κερκυραϊκό γλωσσάρι (_Γλώσσα των Κερκυραίων_). Εγώ τη βρήκα και σε ανάλογο γλωσσάρι κεφαλονίτικο (_Κεφαλονίτικο βοκαμπιλάριο_).

Η λέξη συνδέεται το δίχως άλλο με το «μπόμπολας» (μεγεθυντικό), ή "μπόμπολος" που σημαίνει "σαλίγκαρος", όπως βεβαιώνει και ο Μπουκανιέρος στου Σαραντάκου.

Θέλησα να διασταυρώσω την πληροφορία στο λεξικό του Ζώη και βρήκα αυτά:

*μπομπόλογα *= αισχρολογίαι, βωμολοχίαι
*μπομπολογάω *= διασύρω, βωμολοχώ

Πολύ ωραία μέχρι εδώ. Αλλά:

*μπομπόλοι*, οι, είδος ιχθύων

Εδώ μας τα χάλασε.

Απ' την άλλη μάθαμε τουλάχιστον τι σημαίνει Μπόμπολας 

Πηγή: Λεωνίδα Ζώη. _Λεξικόν ιστορικόν και λαογραφικόν Ζακύνθου_, τ. 2: _Λαογραφικόν_. Αθήναι, 1963.


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2011)

... και Βόμβολος (Κώστας, των Χειμερινών Κολυμβητών).

Υποθέτω αυτό θα αρέσει στον Δύτη.


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2011)

_Δαεμάνε, επειδή όλο μας ξεφουρνίζεις και μας προτείνεις όμορφες λέξεις από τον ακένωτο πλούτο της αγνής ελληνική επαρχίας, θέλω να σου κάνω ένα αντίδωρο, και σκέφτηκα πως, ως βαριά εθισμένο στην καφεΐνη, το παρακάτω θα σε ενδιαφέρει_:

*Κόκκος καφέ ζεσταίνει ροφήματα; *

Ο πρωινός καφές --και όχι μόνο-- αποτελεί αγαπημένο τελετουργικό για πολλούς λάτρεις του αρωματικού ροφήματος. 

Και ποιος δεν θέλει να απολαμβάνει τον καφέ του στην ιδανική θερμοκρασία για ώρες; 

Για τον λόγο αυτόν δύο Αμερικανοί από το Νιου Τζέρσεϊ επινόησαν τα Coffee Joulies. 

Πρόκειται για μεταλλικούς κόκκους καφέ οι οποίοι βοηθούν τα ροφήματα στα οποία προστίθενται να αντισταθούν στους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής. Το μυστικό κρύβεται σε ένα ειδικό «μη τοξικό» υλικό στο εσωτερικό τους που παίζει τον ρόλο ενός θερμοστάτη. 






« Το υλικό που είναι κλεισμένο στο εσωτερικό κάθε κόκκου είναι σχεδιασμένο ώστε να λιώνει στους 60 βαθμούς Κελσίου, απορροφώντας παράλληλα ενέργεια κατά τη διαδικασία αυτή» εξηγούν. Αυτό έχει αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση της θερμοκρασίας του ροφήματος σε ιδανικά προς πόση επίπεδα. 






« Μόλις το ρόφημα αγγίξει την ιδανική θερμοκρασία, ο πυρήνας των καινοτόμων κόκκων στερεοποιείται και πάλι, απελευθερώνοντας αυτή τη φορά σταδιακά την ενέργεια που είχε προηγουμένως απορροφήσει. Έτσι τα Joulies είναι σε θέση να διατηρούν τον καφέ μας ζεστό για διπλάσιο χρόνο» καταλήγουν οι δημιουργοί τους. Το μόνο που έχει να κάνει ο χρήστης είναι να προσθέσει τους μεταλλικούς κόκκους στο ρόφημα που πίνει και στη συνέχεια να κλείσει το δοχείο με καπάκι. 

Τα Coffee Joulies αναμένεται να διατεθούν σύντομα στην αμερικανική αγορά στην τιμή των 50 δολαρίων (δηλαδή περίπου 34 ευρώ) ανά σακουλάκι. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.Joulies.com. (στην οποία θα βρεις και σχετικό βιντεάκι, και αν έχεις ακόμα απορίες, τις λύνεις στο FAQ ).

Από το *Βήμα Science* (9 Μαΐου 2011)

ΥΓ. Πώς θα τις πούμε τις Coffee Joulies; Καφε-Τζούλιες;


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Καφετζάουλες. Αλλά μερικούς, μόνο οι κούπες με θερμαινόμενη βάση μάς σώζουν.


----------



## cougr (Sep 1, 2011)

Earion said:


> Πώς λέγονται ελληνικά τα pellets του εμπορίου;



Αποκαλούνται από μερικούς και ως σφαιρίδια ξύλου. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι τα είχα μάθει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

Ωραία ιδέα κι ευχαριστώ πολύ, Earion! :)

Για την απόδοση, ανάλογα με το ύφος και τον δείκτη μπλαμπλά: αυτόνομοι ρυθμιστές θερμοκρασίας ροφημάτων - θερμορυθμιστές / θερμοεναλλάκτες υγρών - καφεθερμοφόροι / -ες - θερμομπομπόλια - καφετζαούλια - κείνα τα καινούργια μαραφέτια που κρυώνουν και ζεσταίνουν τον καφέ, που μας έλεγε προψές ο Εαρίωνας, Μήτσο μ'. :laugh:

Για τον ελληνικό και το εσπρεσάκι, που τα μαραφέτια δεν χωράνε στο φλιτζάνι, δεν τίθεται θέμα θερμορύθμισης βέβαια, όπως και για τους πολύ βαριά εθισμένους, που όλους τους καφέδες σχεδόν μονοκοπανιά τους πίνουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Έψαξα (βιαστικά) για τα _σφαιρίδια_, δεν βρήκα κάτι διαδεδομένο και δεν επέμεινα. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι κατά πόσο, όταν λέμε σφαίρες και σφαιρίδια, ο νους μας πάει σε στρογγυλές μπάλες (και μπαλάκια) ή σε σχήματα σαν του βλήματος.


(Σαν πλεχτή ομοιοκαταληξία είμαστε...)


----------

